# Happy to say Hello



## spacecoyotepaul

Hi everybody,
How are you all doing?

My name is Paul Arnold. I am a writer from Sheffield and am extremely excited because I have just had my first novel released. 

*'SpaceCoyotes and the Secret of the Blue Planet'* was written together with my writing partner Fredric Alcock and is aimed at 8+ children or anyone who has a even a tiny spark of a child left within them.

After being a musician and songwriter for many years this was my first attempt at constructing anything longer than two verses, a chorus and a bridge and I have received such wonderful support from everyone I meet, that I thought I would join up and offer my own support to all the other writers out there.

Keep putting pen to paper.
Paul


----------



## gpayo

Where we can find your novel? is it available online?


----------



## spacecoyotepaul

*Finding SpaceCoyotes*

Hi gpayo,

Yes, SpaceCoyotes is available online @ Amazon, Waterstones, Blackwells - even tesco online!! etc. If you search on any of these for Spacecoyotes it should be there.

There are links on my website as well, which is spacecoyotes.com.  

Thanks so much for showing interest. As I said, the amount of support people have shown is amazing.
Paul.


----------



## Foxee

Congrats on the new release and welcome to the forums, Paul.


----------



## Tiamat

Congratulations to you, Paul!  And welcome to you, as well.


----------



## Sam

Congratulations, and welcome. 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn

Hi there Paul and welcome


----------



## TJ Cruse

Congratulations Paul and welcome!

TJ


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you, Paul, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## scifi_artist

Welcome!


----------



## Damian_Rucci

Welcome to WF!


----------

